# Hearing Protection - What do you do?



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey Jocks,

I wanted to ask, What is your opinion on hearing protection? 
The "official" recommendation is to always wear it, like always use your table saw blade guard, which I dont think many of us do.

I hardly ever wear it, because I'm a part time hobbyist, who got back into woodworking a few years ago, after a 20 year hiatus. and I have always believed hearing what is going on in the shop and hearing the tools is very important. Sometimes a cut, or machine doesnt sound right, which is rare, but is a red flag to stop, and I'm concerned I wouldnt hear that if I was wearing hearing protection.

Pretty much the only time I wear it is if I am doing a lot of routing, which is usually the loudest and most annoying noise in the shop. My jointer and planer are loud, but I dont use them as often, or for long periods of time.

Plus, 20 years ago hearing protection was just earplugs or dumb headphones, today they are bluetooth, and play music or let you talk on the phone. I, personally, would NEVER talk on the phone while using power tools. I have a radio in the shop, but that is much milder than music in your ears.

What do you guys think?

Thanks, Eric


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Peltor Optime.
Best I have used.
Bill


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I never wear hearing protection. I loudest thing in my shop is the occasional squirrel running across the roof; or, perhaps me playing the fife while the glue dries!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I wear Flents Quiet Time Ear Plugs just about anytime I am in the shop.

When I am jointing / planing / routing (anything with a high noise level) I pop on a set of 3M Peltor H10A Optime 105 Earmuffs


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I always wear hearing protection my lathe is the only machine where I don't need it, I have very sensitive ears. don't take a chance on your hearing. The damage builds up over time not at once. as far as your machine sound listen once in a while but when working protect your ears. Not all ear protectors are radios.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I like the 3M 90716-80025T Corded Reusable Earplug. It's too hot here much of the year to wear over-ear protection, and I find these work well, and I can pull them out and leave them hanging around my neck when I don't need them, and they are ready to pop back in when I do. They do a good job, without drowning out too much noise, since I do like to hear what's happening on the machine.

They rinse clean in hot water and last pretty much forever.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't need hearing protecting anymore.I can't hear anything over the ringing.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry for the re-post, but I forgot to mention that once I installed the NDS2000™ (noise dampening system) on my spring pole lathe, noise was a thing of the past …










... eliminating the need for hearing protection!


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

Gentlemen,
I appreciate your replies. In just a few responses there were a few very different types recommended. I was surprised at how inexpensive these were, I am going to try a few of them, which combined are less than I thought I would have to pay for one. I guess it's because I always see the bluetooth type advertised. Plus the less expensive ones will probably allow me to still hear the machines, which was my biggest concern. 
Thanks again !
Eric


----------



## RustyHacksaw (Dec 10, 2014)

I enjoy the cheap ones from harbor freight. Buy a new pair almost every time I go. They are nice because you can leave one at each machine, and around the shop. There is always a pair close by to grab.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Peltor also. Very comfortable. I also have a pair with a built in radio. I NEVER use them in the shop. I need to concentrate on where my hands are in relation to the saw blade, router bit, jointer knives, etc. I usually have a radio going when I am in the shop, but the muffs cancel that out when I am using machinery.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I use the ones in the link below. I have used several types of ear plugs and a couple of different kinds of ear muffs and these are the most effective and comfortable ones I have found so far.

https://www.amazon.com/ClearArmor-141001-Shooters-Protection-Folding-Padded/dp/B00NKSMPZW/ref=sr13?ie=UTF8&qid=1496530791&sr=8-3&keywords=hearing+protection


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

i use the 3m bluetooth work tunes. both in the shop and on the mower.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

If you care about your hearing, wear hearing protection. If you don't, then don't complain when you go deaf at 55.

Power tools (especially universal motor ones) are ridiculously loud, and you should always, always wear hearing protection when using them.

The nice thing about hand tool work is that you can go without hearing protection.

Being around very loud sounds regularly will absolutely destroy your hearing. That is a medically proven fact.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

+1 for the HF ear muffs. The main noise spectrum dampened is the higher frequencies, the ones that are most damaging. I have lost quite a bit of hearing, and can't afford to lose any more. Plenty of the subtle nuances of the machines' behavior gets through to alert me when something is amiss.

I stupidly used to run a chain saw without protection, cutting several cords a year, as we heated almost entirely with wood. I am paying the price now. I have also gone to cordless (battery) weed trimmer and lawn mower for yard work. Much quieter, besides the other obvious benefits.

Also the jointer/planer combo machine has a helical cutter head, which is much quieter than the straight knives. Still wear the earmuffs, though.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I use Peltor as well, and wear them any time a power tool is running.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use the 3m foam earplugs. They do a good job, cheap and comfortable for me. They give a 29 db noise reduction.

One should look at the noise reduction. With the ear muff style, you need to get a good fit to get the stated noise reduction.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

ANOTHER VOTE 4 foam :<))


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I like this style. I don't think that's the exact model but the flanged style gives me a much better fit than the foam ones. It seems to take me a few tries to get the foam ones in right. I guess my ear canals are crooked 

When I worked in a machine shop for 10+ years, I wore them religiously. Working at home though, I don't wear them as often as I should. Really only when I'm batch-planing lumber or doing long sessions at the table saw. Or when I hear my wife yelling down to the shop 'cause she needs me to do something :-0

When I'm cutting grass/weedeating/blowing I wear bluetooth earbuds. I've tried a few brands but these are my favorite so far if you're interested in going that route.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> If you care about your hearing, wear hearing protection. If you don t, then don t complain when you go deaf at 55.
> 
> Power tools (especially universal motor ones) are ridiculously loud, and you should always, always wear hearing protection when using them.
> 
> ...


I wish I would have known this in the 70's 
while laying in between two box speakers blasting rock and roll music :>/
(what did you say?)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I use hand tools.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

After a problem with earplugs clogging my ears with wax, I went to #m radio headphones. Totally love them.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

After several years firing tank guns I have severe loss of hearing, and tinnitus in both ears. Now I use ear protection constantly when *ANY* machine is running in the shop. Even when I am alone is the shop, I call out *NOISE* before starting any machine. That helps prevent sudden noise causing others having accidents. We ALL need to protect our hearing as much as we can. *ALL* electric motors put out noise. Even if you can't hear it, your hearing will be permanently damaged.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

3M Worktunes if I'm doing a bunch of cuts. Foam ear plugs for the one and done type of work.

I would even make a case that hand tool woodworkers should use hearing protection in certain circumstances. I have found using a mallet to tap a box together to be equally head-ringing compared to power tools.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I read a report some time ago that tested all types of hearing protection. The normal foam ear plugs were rated the best in all around protection.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I keep HF ear muffs near all my noise makers. Habit now to put them on before I hit the switch. I also keep muffs on the lawnmower and tractor. No more burnt ears from the high plains sun.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I can't wear ear plugs, my left is canal is funny a standard ear plug won't fit it. I wear them to bed once i n awhile, keeps out wifes snoring. They are foam from a lowes multi pack 3 sizes, the large size works good in the left ear but can't find them any where just the medium size and molded ones don't work. with powers tools always wear ear protection. Even though you may feel you don't need it damage is being done but you won't know it for years them you won't be able to hear


----------



## TonyInPA (May 27, 2017)

Eric,

I use cheap ear muffs myself. Actually the same ones I use when I go to the shooting range. I definitely get what you're saying about hearing the tools but these ear muffs allow just enough where I can tell if I'm putting too much strain on a motor or something is happening that shouldn't be. (which I believe are the same cheap ones that RustyHacksaw is talking about sold by HF).

Funny you mentioned the blade guards though. I purchased a 2"x 8" x 6' walnut for the hallway table I told you about and was cutting that down to size last night for the legs then it hit me….I should probably put my blade guards on for this….a kick of this size could really cause some damage (to me or the TS). First time in about a year and a half that my blade guards saw use.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I also use the 3M Peltor any time I use a power tool.

I also use them with a nail/brad gun and I'll often use it when using a hammer or mallet.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, I had no idea the responses would be so overwhelmingly one sided. You guys convinced me, and I thank you all. Based on your experiences, I purchased 3 different kinds, that arrived yesterday.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I can't get an ear plug to total seal my left ear, funny canal, I needed some extra for my angle grinder so I put hearing muffs over the ear plugs and the noise still bothered me. for some reason that ear is very sensitive left ear, I even have to use protecting with my wired hand drills. the doctor even had to turn down her test machine. If I can't find better protection I might have to stop using the angle grinder.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the 3M and Howard Leight headsets, still have the pair issued in the Air Force and use them all the time. I just cannot find them, they seem to hide all the time. They offer 28-30 db http://www.howardleight.com/ear-muffs/thunder I have several I place by all my machines. 
There is a new type of earplug called Vibes, http://www.discovervibes.com/our-products/ These look like a real winner, and they do not cost a whole lot.
I myself lost my hearing in the Air Force, working around F-15/F-4 & B-52 jets and C-130's for 30 years and I used hearing protection. I did not realize how bad it was, until I had an ENT Doctor tell me that my hearing should not be this bad at my age. He also explained to me what tinnitus was. I suffer from that too. I now make my wife and kids use hearing protection when operating the lawnmower or any of the power tools. Use it or loose it. Dan


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> I enjoy the cheap ones from harbor freight. Buy a new pair almost every time I go. They are nice because you can leave one at each machine, and around the shop. There is always a pair close by to grab.
> 
> - RustyHacksaw


+1 The HF Ear Muffs work great and are cheap.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I like hot melt glue. Be sure to use the low-temp kind! It stings at first, but it fills the ear canal so perfectly. As a bonus, when you take it out, those unsightly ear hairs come with it.

Edit: Kidding, of course.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Gun Mufflers in the shop and around yard machines. Use some form of hearing protection now, or you will mightily regret it later in life.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

USMC Cannon cocker here so I learned the need/purpose of really good hearing protection at an early age. I ALWAYS wear it for all power tools. Plugs and now noise cancelling I've never had any problem hearing what's going on in the shop (though occasionally I can't hear my wife). I have a set of Ruger shooting muffs, Clear Armor Shooting muffs and 3M Peltor X. Clear Armor are the best for overall noise protection, 3M are pretty good and I can hear the phone too.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

+1 for hot melt glue…lol


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Do not worry about not hearing something with the muffs on. You will hear everything. And you will damage your ears less.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Peltor Optime 105.

Actually, I don't really need em for the bandsaw, but usually wear them anyway.

I have 3 pair of Peltor Juniors for the kids.

I use them while mowing also - and sometimes when driving T-posts in the garden with one of these - which ring like a bell.


----------

